# sistema de adquisicion de datos por usb o serial



## nemesis_2084 (Oct 8, 2007)

hola muchachos, soy un estudiante de ingenieria electronica y necesito ayuda en un proyecto. Necesito implementar un sistema de adquisicion de datos, mediante el cual se puedan leer señales analogicas (senoidales, cuadradas o cualquier otra) y que despues de digitalizarla esta señal, ingresarla por el puerto serial o usb, y mediante algun lenguaje de programacion poder visualizarla en la pantalla.
De antemano, les agradezco por toda la ayuda que me puedan brindar.

Gracias
nemesis_2084


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 8, 2007)

Busca "osciloscopio PC", de alli puedes sacar ideas


----------

